# heating



## Nick16 (29 Mar 2009)

hi, i have a 120cm aquarium and i am considering my heating options. i have one heater on my 120cm and i have to have the 'lily' pipe type outlet pointing at it in order to get the heat around the tank. therefore on my new tank after considering a hydor ETH and deciding it is to costly i am considering running two heaters. 

interpet say 1 300w heater will do a tank of my size (240L) but i am considering running two 200w heaters. will this be overkill or can i get away with 2 150W?


----------



## Simon D (29 Mar 2009)

2x150w would probably be better as they will kick in and out quicker. If you used the 2x200w you would get higher fluctuations in temp although this would be minimal and not really effect any livestock or plants.


----------



## gratts (29 Mar 2009)

The crude guide of 1 watt per litre seems to work fairly well, so aim for a total of 300W and you can't really go far wrong.
Why not just go with 1 heater though? Less to hide, and less to spend.


----------



## TDI-line (30 Mar 2009)

I use one 300w Hydor heater in my 720 litre tank, runs around 25c, the T5 lights heat the water too.


----------



## Nick16 (30 Mar 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> I use one 300w Hydor heater in my 720 litre tank, runs around 25c, the T5 lights heat the water too.


the hydor 300 needs tubing with an internal diameter of 16mm. im not sure if the tetratec filter have 16mm internal dia. someone might have to confirm.
Edit: i now know that the ETH 300 should fit the EX1200


----------



## Tunafish (30 Mar 2009)

I use a Hydor 300 inline with a Eheim Pro 2 on my planted discus tank, it's fantastic, also keeps another piece of kit out of view and technically making your set-up safer. Heat wise, it should be fine, however I'd make sure you keep a backup heater to hand for unforseen problems.


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Mar 2009)

ive got a hydor 300w on my tetratec ex1200.  Best thing I bought IMO and keeps more equipment out of the tank.  They can be had for about Â£34 delivered off interweb if you look around so not much more than buying two internal heaters


----------



## aaronnorth (30 Mar 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



17/ 22mm

The ETH300 will fit fine though.


----------



## Nick16 (11 Apr 2009)

rather than start a new topic:   where is the best place to buy an ETH300 from?? (off the internet)

E.G what places have you used and are recommended (good delivery and in good cond..) and cheap as possible. 
thanks all.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Apr 2009)

warehouse aquatics are pretty cheap and good service.


----------



## Nick16 (11 Apr 2009)

wow thats wierd i was just looking at their site, Â£30 seems fair. i dont know how much delivery is.....


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Apr 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> wow thats wierd i was just looking at their site, Â£30 seems fair. i dont know how much delivery is.....



lol, delivery is Â£3.75


----------

